# "Nothin Matters" charter Sunday



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a trip Sunday with a family from Georgia, really nice people and they picked a beautiful day to go fishing. Great weather and lots of action. We had a nice box of black snappers, two nice groupers, a cobia, and a mess of nice mingos. Bite did not seem to be all that great this weekend, had to work hard and be patient.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think there are more cobia around now than there were this spring.

Great fish:clap


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

From inshore to offshore you kill em all


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Blind hog Travis, blind hog.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

you and jakes bad days are my good ones. awesome job.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Apparently patience paid off!  Nice catch! :clap


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Matt....as always....You guys are top notch!!


----------



## 2020boater (Mar 11, 2008)

nice job guys...hands down "nothing matters" best charter around!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

*Congrats Matt on your Engagement!*


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Next time you'll get the reds. They are there. Run to Bama. Eveybody is catching them. Even a dummy can catch a 10 lb red. I can give you #s.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *sc23 (8/21/2008)*Next time you'll get the reds. They are there. Run to Bama. Eveybody is catching them. Even a dummy can catch a 10 lb red. I can give you #s.


thats mighty nice of you but matt really does'nt need to run to alabama to find some redfish lol

good job on the charter matt


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job fellas...Sam i think he might of been talking about snappas


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *alum maverick (8/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *sc23 (8/21/2008)*Next time you'll get the reds. They are there. Run to Bama. Eveybody is catching them. Even a dummy can catch a 10 lb red. I can give you #s.
> ...


i do appoligize sir was'nt using the ole noggin. makes sense now....:banghead


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *sc23 (8/21/2008)*Next time you'll get the reds. They are there. Run to Bama. Eveybody is catching them. Even a dummy can catch a 10 lb red. I can give you #s.


Are they catching 10 lb snappers inside their 3 miles of state water down there in alabama? I like #'s, you can give me some anytime you like!


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on the blacks, thats some pretty good ones too. A box full of blacks beats a limit of red snapper any day. Great job thats money fish this time of year.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :clap:clap


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

> *alum maverick (8/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *sc23 (8/21/2008)*Next time you'll get the reds. They are there. Run to Bama. Eveybody is catching them. Even a dummy can catch a 10 lb red. I can give you #s.
> ...




NOT redfish, red snapper. 



Matt, as you can imagine #s inside 3 miles are hard to come. I'll have to ask a few friends about that. I'll call or send you a PM next week. 



Dave



Addendum: Not to tease anyone, I can't find any 3 mile numbers. All the private guys are running offshore and taking a chance. If caught outside, they are screwed. 



If at the dock, well... you know the story. Prove it.



Matt, I'll still call you next week. Dave


----------

